# indash Install Tasker profiles



## tkarns24 (Jul 28, 2013)

I am working on a indash install for my truck i have most of the other stuff done, but i need some help ,advice or someone that will sell me there knowledge on making my install as automated as possible. If inyone want to help me out freely that would be great, If not I am willing to compensate you via Paypal for services rendered.I am a single parent of 3 and time is not my friend. Looking forward to hearing from you.


----------



## naiku (Feb 24, 2013)

Post some more details of what it is specifically that you need help with, I am sure I speak for almost everyone here, when I say that you don't need to pay any of us for help. I have been stuck with Tasker profiles in the past, and other users helped me.

What ROM are you using? With Timur's ROM I have found that Tasker is now almost entirely not needed. The ROM reliably wakes my Nexus, puts it to sleep when power is removed, turns bluetooth/wifi on when power is applied, turns airplane mode on when power is removed etc. Your situation may be slightly different though, so post what you need your Nexus to do, and I am sure we can figure out how to get your install sorted..


----------



## tkarns24 (Jul 28, 2013)

Well I am currently running stock on this one, I do have another one that runs Timur USB Rom

I would like to Power on at start up or at a specific time if i leave my on board inverter on
Power up:
Wi-Fi
Bluetooth
Connect to:
Phone for traffic , weather
OBDII
Bluetooth gps
Launch
Radio app
Navigation
torque
Announce:
Announce a daily good morning message ( Don't laugh make me feel special)
Weather for the day
Kids Appt, events, classes on the calendar( I don't use Google calendar though)
Traffic update every 15-30 min
Dragonfly, or Robin
Set Up
Tablet talk to receive calls and pause audio
Dragonfly or robin running in background
I hope that this is not that hard as i have been looking forward to kind streamlining my life.
Is there a way to backup my other tablet before change the rom and then have everything repopulate (layout) exactly the way it is now, basicly a clone


----------



## tkarns24 (Jul 28, 2013)

Oh oh did i ask for too much help, or is this posting in the wrong place


----------



## naiku (Feb 24, 2013)

No, this is fine to post here. Here is what I think based on your requirements:

Power up:
Wi-Fi - *For me this is handled by the ROM, if you check my build thread though, there is some links to how to set this with Tasker.*
Bluetooth - *For me this is handled by the ROM, as above though, can be configured with Tasker.*
Connect to:
Phone for traffic , weather - *Depending on how you are connecting, if via Wifi hotspot it should be essentially auto once Wi-Fi comes on, Bluetooth tethering requires a bit more config (MetalMan has a good profile on doing this).*
OBDII - *I imagine this would be automatic once the Bluetooth connection is established? *
Bluetooth gps - *Is this a standalone GPS receiver? Again, I would think when Bluetooth comes on, this should connect automatically.*
Launch
Radio app - *Going from memory, create a Power On profile in Tasker, and add a task to Launch the app*
Navigation - *Going from memory, create a Power On profile in Tasker, and add a task to Launch the app*
torque - *Going from memory, create a Power On profile in Tasker, and add a task to Launch the app*
Announce:* I am not sure how you can make the Nexus announce these things, there may be specific apps out there though.*

Set Up
Tablet talk to receive calls and pause audio - *I believe you need an external microphone/speakerphone to achieve this, the calls get routed to the external speakerphone via Bluetooth. Kuchar09 is the current expert on this piece.*
Dragonfly or robin running in background - *No idea what these are. *
*Most of what you are looking to achieve is pretty simple to do either with Tasker, or Timur's ROM. If you check my build thread, I think there are a couple pictures in there of a basic set up to activate wifi etc. Both MetalMan and Kuchar09 have been helpful to me, PM them and I am sure they can help with auto connecting Bluetooth tethering and using Tablet Talk.*

*As for backing up your one tablet, and copying that backup file onto another tablet, I see no reason why that would not work. Export the back up to a PC, then import that back up onto the one you are using as the clone. *


----------



## tkarns24 (Jul 28, 2013)

hey guys well I have my install complete but my tablet is still losing power after it has been turned off. I think that i have all the proper settings in timur's rom set but i think that something is wrong. Any help would be great


----------



## naiku (Feb 24, 2013)

How much power are you losing, and over what period of time? If you go into settings, do you have Firm Sleep set to on? Typically if you are losing power there is an app somewhere in the background that is not closing properly.


----------



## tkarns24 (Jul 28, 2013)

Hey guys I have been running with Timurs USB ROM for over 2 month. Last weekend my tablet crashed . I did a full reinstall, but when I put it back in the truck in less then 24hrs i had lost all power. What can I do what should do . It lost all the power 0


----------



## xapt3r5 (Aug 29, 2013)

As naiku mentioned before, double check all the USB power related options, under USB Host settings, Bluetooth, Wi-Fi, Mobile Network (if applicable) and all the possible activity from apps running in background. Check your 5V power source too, for a fault. You must be missing something. Otherwise, your battery has aged and close to begging for a replacement, I think.

EDIT: If I remember right, there was one guy in a thread reporting a similar issue while he used the PowerEventManager app to put his N7 in sleep mode.


----------



## tkarns24 (Jul 28, 2013)

I have done all that and today it died will in standby mode. Is there a way to ensure that all the apps close as I think that may be the problem. Should the USB rom not kill all app on lost of power.


----------



## tkarns24 (Jul 28, 2013)

does the rom kill all opened apps when powered down. i think that it maybe leaving some of my other apps on and that is what is draining the tablet. what are my options.


----------

